# Bird Cage Cottages



## Rubex (Feb 1, 2016)

Mikeymutt and I visited these two cottages whilst in Wales. Considering they are in full view of a busy road I am surprised they’ve not been completely trashed. There are a few nice bits and pieces still here and the fireplaces and wallpaper have a certain charm to them. Both cottages are falling apart; they have holes in the roof and large cracks appearing in the walls. I found two newspapers in here – one from 1970 and one from 1972. I couldn’t find any history on the cottages or any information as to when they would have been left. 





















































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2016)

God I had forgot about this one.these were a lot better than I expected.that wallpaper really was something to behold.and how did I miss the papers.but you are more nosey than me ☺ great set as always rubex ☺


----------



## tazong (Feb 1, 2016)

Ahhh happy days - this was my second explore and i really enjoyed it but the curtain flapping in the wind at the back freaked me out a little.


----------



## smiler (Feb 1, 2016)

Advocate and Camp coffee, interesting combination, lovely pics Rubex, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (Feb 1, 2016)

Good stuff. That carpet! I'm surprised it's not been mashed as well.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 1, 2016)

A good post. These cottages must have been cosy at one time.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice find and decent photos, didn't there used to be more Christmas stuff in this cottage on an earlier post?


----------



## Bones out (Feb 1, 2016)

I've just noticed. The chimneys are really on the wonk and the aerials in different directions. Do you think one is pointing for English TV and the other Welsh?


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 1, 2016)

I really love those 2 cottages. Had a double take at 'animal' in cage. Great photos.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 1, 2016)

Good find you two. Sad place but fascinating...


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 2, 2016)

Fantastic stuff! Thanks for sharing another gem!


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 2, 2016)

Cant be called Christmas house now.


----------



## smiler (Feb 2, 2016)

Bones out said:


> I've just noticed. The chimneys are really on the wonk and the aerials in different directions. Do you think one is pointing for English TV and the other Welsh?


That was my first thought, (Either those chimneys are on the hiss or Rubex was), didn't have the nerve to say it though,Mikey reckons it's best not to upset her.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 2, 2016)

A nice, untrashed location. Lets hope it stays that way. Another good 'un.


----------



## odeon master (Feb 2, 2016)

great post, love that tin roof thats been bodged over the tiles !


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 3, 2016)

Bet it was noisy when it rained!Great find and images.


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 3, 2016)

I thought that was a stuffed rat or something in the bird cage at first, then realised it was a statue haha! Nice one


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 9, 2016)

Some great pics, loving the fer tree Christmas tree


----------

